# Something coming out of my demasoni



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi

Just checked on my fish and noticed this poor one in the corner with what looks like white growths coming out of her. I had not noticed any issues earlier so looks like it's just come on today. She looks in distress and in the tank corner. Any ideas on the issue?


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Better pic....she is floating at the surface....is it an injury?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks like a prolapse. If you can move her to a separate tank, use 1 tablespoon of Epsom Salt to 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Separate tank is a problem for me as my spare tanks have fry in them currently.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Woke up this morning and she was dead. Can a prolapse happen that fast? I mean it was in an afternoon it happened.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss!!

It's possible especially if female and egg bound.


----------

